
Kenneth Arrow, Nobel-Winning Economist, Dies at 95 - dangoldin
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/21/business/economy/kenneth-arrow-dead-nobel-laureate-in-economics.html
======
CurtMonash
Ken and I were both members of the RIAS seminar at Harvard, which was held in
Williams James Hall, a building where approximately none of us had our
offices. As we waited for an elevator, two in a row went by the main floor to
the basement. I mused "I wonder why everybody in the basement wants to go
upstairs." His reply shot back: "You're confusing supply with demand."

He was one of my heroes before I ever got to Harvard. Turned out to be a nice
guy. RIP.

------
somberi
For someone interested in a contemporary view of his "Impossibility Theorem",
especially in policy planning, I recommend:

[https://www.amazon.com/Arrow-Impossibility-Theorem-
Kenneth-L...](https://www.amazon.com/Arrow-Impossibility-Theorem-Kenneth-
Lecture/dp/0231153287/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487748238&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Arrow+Impossibility+Theorem)

------
Bobolicht
Kenneth Arrow was brilliant, but I prefer to call it the "Swedish National
Bank Prize for Economics". There is no Nobel Prize for Economics, as such.

~~~
rodionos
Indeed, the official title is "The Sveriges Riksbank Prize in Economic
Sciences in Memory of Alfred Nobel".

------
dankohn1
Don't miss the excellent grey whale story in the last 3 paragraphs of the
obit.

